# Win 2003 DC & multiple clients



## tjgjtyl (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi

My work environment is very obsolete. The DC is Win 2003 R2 x64 Standard. The AD users are Win XP 32 bit and Win 7 Pro x64. I have several issues with the domain

1. A Win7 x64 client/terminal while trying to connect to another Win 2003 server encountered the following error 
"*Windows cannot connect to the domain, either because the domain controller is down or otherwise unavailable, or because you computer account was not found. Please try again later.*"

The Windows 2003 server was trying to be accessed can' t login with the domain Administrator credentials.
I tried to remove it from the domain. Logged in with local Administrator and tried to rejoin it to the Domain
The following error was received

"The following error occurred attempting to join the domain"xxxxx.local"
Logon Failure: The target account name is incorrect."

2.A Win XP 32bit terminals which is connected to the domain shows the following error 
"*The system could not log you on. Make sure your User name and domain are correct, then type your password again. Letters in passwords must be typed using the correct case.*"

Please assist urgently.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you saying you cannot log into the a server using the domain admin credentials? Is this the AD server or another server on the network? Have you tried other admin credentials?

What did you remove from the domain? A workstation, or a server, or the only AD server?

Are you the IT or an employee trying to help out, what access do you have to the system?


----------

